# can't help how girly I am...



## Mouse (Sep 18, 2008)

but I really want this super girly pocket knife.

http://www.bustboobtique.com/product_info.php?products_id=72

the perfume bottle would obviously be used to acid
everything else is completely useful

and it's PINK

and if anyone has gathered by now, that's my most favoritest color


----------



## derekja (Sep 18, 2008)

Whoa. I'm not terribly girly but I think I want one!


----------



## finn (Sep 18, 2008)

There's a leatherman multitool in a dark pink, which I actually have.
http://www.leatherman.com/multi-tools/pocket-tools/juice-xe6.aspx
Or are you just into hot pink?


----------



## Mouse (Sep 21, 2008)

mostly go for the obnoxious hot pink varieties but I'm not all that picky. the leatherman seems like a better bet. prolly more durable. too bad I've already got a leatherman... maybe I'll get it powder coated in hot pink lmao


----------

